# Was gefällt mir nicht beim Hochseeangeln auf dem Kutter



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Januar 2001)

Hallo Seehund!
Du hast doch schon im großen und ganzen schon beschrieben was den meißten Anglern nicht paßt. 
Das mit den überfüllten Schiffen ist der erste Knackpunkt. Das ist am Wochenende ja fast überall der Fall. Wer das Glück hat in der Woche zu angeln hat da schon wesentlich mehr Glück.
Mich persönlich ärgert es aber auch wenn der Kaptain offensichtlich im Kreis fährt damit ja kein Fisch an Bord kommt. Hab ich selber schon mehrmals mitmachen müssen. Der sitzt da oben in seiner Brücke und denkt die Knaller da unten merken das ja doch nicht. Sicherlich gibt es Tage da will es einfach nicht beißen und der Skipper sucht und sucht und findet den Fisch nicht das merkt man dann aber wenn er sich bemüht.
Wenn da so der eine oder andere Angler ein wenig Lustig an Bord ist habe ich eigentlich weniger ein Problem mit. Vorausgesetzt er benimmt sich ordentlich. Wenn allerdings die Jungs dann meinen sie können noch grade aus werfen und machen Tüter dann werd ich natürlich sauer.
So das war eigentlich mein Ärger.Wenn alles klappt werde ich wohl am Sonntag pilken fahren mal sehen was da so abgeht. 

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2001)

Nunja, ich bin noch nicht mit einem "der großen Kutter" raus! Das hier kam von einigenFreunden, die mit "Kuttern" raus sind... Vielen stinkt es, daß die "besten Plätze" bereits am Abend vorher mit Rutenteilen "reserviert" war, wie der berühmte Liegestuhl am Pool auf Malle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Leute, die um 4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9 Uhr morgens am Schiff stehen, ärgern sich grün und blau, weil an Bug und Heck alles "besetzt" ist...------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 17-01-2001 um 18:55.]


----------



## hecht24 (12. Januar 2001)

jo seite beim kudda is oft sch. wegen aufbauten

------------------
imma cool bleiben


----------



## Seehund (13. Januar 2001)

Hallo liebe Hochseeangler, Dorsch Pilker und Makrelenjäger,Hochseeangeln wird in Ausreichenderweise von entsprechenden Redereien mit ihren traditionellen Angelkuttern angeboten. Vereinzelte Anbieter von kleineren Charterschiffen für Selbstfahrer mit und ohne Schiffsführer/Guide runden das Angebot für all` diejenigen ab, die nicht die Möglichkeiten haben privat irgendwo mitgenommen zu werden.
Mich interessiert die Meinung und die Kritik der Hochseeangel Teilnehmern von traditionellen Angelschiffen, was hier als nicht so optimal betrachtet wird. Welche Punkte zwar stören, aber man auf Grund der Gegebenheiten halt hinnehmen muss, oder auch nicht.
Ich bitte rein um Kritikpunkte und bitte keinesfalls um Namensnennung einzelner Schiffe, Redereien, Häfen oder Orte.Als Anbieter eines Charterkutters für Selbstfahrer mit Schiffsführer/Guide (MS Seehund) höre ich häufig folgende Bemängelung über Reisen mit traditionellen Angelschiffen:
Überfüllte Schiffe und somit Gedränge an der Bordwand beim Angeln, Gefährdung durch Angler mit Pilkern, teilweise durch unkontrollierte Überkopfwürfe, betrunkene Reiseteilnehmer usw.Über sachliche Beiträge hierüber würde ich mich freuen.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Ace (13. Januar 2001)

Hallo !
Ich fahre jedes Jahr mit Kuttern auf die Ostsee zum Pilken!Es ist doch immer was anderes als wenn mann sich sein eigenes kleines Bötchen mietet!(vom Fang her)!
was mich Stört: Ganz klar die überfüllten Boote - ich für meinen Teil würde lieber das doppelte bezahlen, dafür aber den ganzen tag in ruhe angeln wenn nur die Hälfte der Angler an Bord wäre!
2.ist es ein Unding wenn schon am Abend vorher Besenstiele und ausgediente Rutenteile den Platz reservieren!!!! Das kann aber nur der Schiffseigner verhindern!
3.geht es(zumindestens auf unserem Kutter) den meißten Leuten nicht ums angeln sondern ums Saufen!die sollen doch bitte im hafen bleiben anstatt nachher kreuz & quer durch meine Gerätschaften zu stolpern!Ich kann aber auch verstehen das die Kapitäns an diesen Leuten das meisste Geld verdienen!(irgendwo muß es ja auch herkommen!)
dann habe ich leider auch oft erlebt das die Schiffsbesatzung sehr unfreundlich war!(auf verschiedenen Kuttern)
Wahrscheinlich muß die auch erst lernen was Dienstleistung heisst!
Fazit: ich habe noch keinen Wirklich Anglerfreundlichen Kutter in Deutschland befahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 obwohl ich der Meinung bin das dieser sehr gut agenommen werden würde.Selbst wenn er vom Preislichen über den anderen liegen würde(was völlig verständlich wäre)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Uwe (15. Januar 2001)

Hallo AceDu schreibst:
Es ist doch immer was anderes als wenn mann sich sein eigenes kleines Bötchen mietet!(vom Fang her)!Heißt das, dass du auf dem kleinen Bötchen mehr oder weniger fängst als vom Kutter ??Uwe
------------------
-Dicke Dinger-[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Uwe am 15-01-2001 um 14:45.]


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (15. Januar 2001)

Moin moin,
nun gebe ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu, wobei ich gestehe das ich mir nicht alle Beitraege meiner Vor-Poster durchgelesen habe. Da sich die Meinungen in etwa gleichen.Ich fahre nie wieder auf einem Kutter mit auf dem mehr als 30 Personen passen oder den wir nicht voll gechartert haben.1. Wegen besoffener Idi...
2. Wegen gedraengel, Platz reservierungen ,mitten in der Nacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Bloe... ,besoffenes oder faules Personal wo das selber Angeln wichtiger ist als das Gaffen eines anderen Fisches.
4. unfreundlichkeit des Kapitaens, oder aus bequemlichkeit keinen Fisch suchen,hier waren immer welche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Abhupen wenn es am schoensten ist.
6. Zuviele Untermassige Fische die nicht Waidmaennisch behandelt werden.Ich denke das reicht ersteinmal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------




  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Udo (15. Januar 2001)

Hallo Webmaster.
Muß Dir Recht geben. Vollcharter oder Mieten ist die beste Lösung.30 Mann sind die Obergrenze. Ansonsten zu Hause bleiben und nicht Ärgern.

------------------
Petri Heil
    Udo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Januar 2001)

Genau Marco, und denn kriegst de noch mecker wenn dir son kleiner Dorsch aus der Hand fällt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Frank (16. Januar 2001)

Hi,
Bis jetzt bin ich immer nur von Dänemark aus zum Pilken rausgefahren.
In den letzten 5 Jahren sind mir solche Zustände nicht aufgefallen. Wirklich nicht.
Auch als wir damals angefangen hatten, wurden wir immer tatkräftig unterstützt.
Also von dänischen Kutterbesatzungen kann ich wirklich nur das Beste sagen.

------------------
Tschüß Frank


----------



## Ace (16. Januar 2001)

Hi Uwe!
Also ich meine vom Kutter fängt man oft mehr und größere!
Ist ja auch klar weil der viel weiter raus kann!
Übrigens zum Beitrag von Frank: Von den Dänischen Kutterbesatzungen habe ich auch schon viel Gutes Gehört! Werd es im April/Mai auf Fünen mal ausprobieren!


------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Uwe (17. Januar 2001)

Hallo Ace,das habe ich mir fast gedacht, aber meine Erfahrungen sind da ganz anders. Das du vom Kutter mehr und größere fängst gilt eigentlich nur im Sommer, wenn die richtig tieferen Stellen(tiefer als 15-20m) angefahren werden. Da kommt man mit dem kleinen Boot schlecht hin, das stimmt.
Gerade wenn die Dorsche flacher stehen ist man mit einem kleinen Boot wesentlich erfolreicher, da das Boot weder Lärm durch den Motor macht (kannst du ausmachen) und nur einen sehr kleinen Schatten wirft. Und du kannst viel feiner angeln, da die Drift nicht so schnell ist. Ich angele bis 10m mit Blinkern bis 25g.
Und du würdest dich wundern, wie flach Dorsche stehen. Oft kriegst du die schon ab 4m Wassertiefe. Da kommen die Kutter gar nicht hin!!!Und alles was du oben beschrieben hast, was dich stört auf den Kutter hast du nicht. Wichtig ist das dir jemand mit Erfahrung sagt, wo du hinfahren musst. Aber meistens haben die Bootsverleiher immer einen Tipp.Probiers mal aus, du wirst begeistert sein!!Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Franky (17. Januar 2001)

Ähhm, ich muß nochmal ein wenig Senf abgeben... Viele Dorschjagden sollen wohl auch als "versteckte Butterfahrten" getarnt werden, so daß nicht durchgefischt wird, sondern um 15
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0 abgehupt wird und dann in weltmeisterlichem Schneckentempo der Heimathafen angelaufen wird, damit sich der Laden an Bord auch "lohnt".
Ob es immer (nach der Gesetzesänderung) noch so ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Jedenfalls war das unter anderem ein heftig diskutierter Punkt bei einer der letzen Sabbelrunden.------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 17-01-2001 um 18:54.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2001)

Jo Franky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Genau so hab ich das auch in Erinnerung. Schön früh abtuten und reinfahren, manchmal mußten wir direckt vor der Hafeneinfahrt noch ne halbe Stunde warten um die 8 Stunden voll zu machen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ist nicht nur einmal vorgekommen und ich bin früher öffter gefahren.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2001)

Uwe hat vollkommen recht. Im Normalfall bist Du mit einem Boot vom Fang her besser dran als aufm Kutter. Schon alleine wegen der längeren Angelzeit!.
Und übrigens auch im Sommer. Denn morgends und abends stehen die Dorsche auch im Sommer im flacheren Wasser. Sieht bei mir dann so aus, daß ich die erste Ausfahrt von 3 oder 4 Uhr morgends bis ca. 10 oder 11 Uhr mache, dann zurück, Fische versorgen, schlafen und abends von 6 bis 10 oder 11 noch mal raus. 
MfG


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2001)

Ihr Habt recht Uwe und Thomas!
Ich fahre immer im Septemper mit dem Kutter raus! fange dabei aber immer relativ gut!
im winter wenn die Dorsche dicht unter land stehen mag das anders sein!
Übrigens : kennt jemand von euch einen Guten Bootsverleih(Fehmarn o.so)???
und wie teuer ist das etwa???
was kriegt man für Boote ???und ausrüstung(Echolot u.s.w.) mit???





------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (17. Januar 2001)

Moin Ace,schau mal ins Brandungsforum unter Fehmarn.
 http://www.henner6379.de/ubb/Forum7/HTML/000029_2.html 


------------------




  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2001)

Danke Marco !
mach ich !
leider klappt das mit dem Chat heut abend irgendwie nicht!?
Komme nicht rein!

------------------





 Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Seehund (18. Januar 2001)

Hallo allen Teilnehmern hier im Board,danke für die bereits erbrachten oder evtl. noch kommenden Beiträge und Darstellungen der Kritikpunkte an Hochseeangelreisen auf konventionellen Angelkuttern.Die ins Board gestellten Beiträge zeigen mir, dass hier ein Thema in den Raum gestellt wurde welches doch einen Teil der Hochseeangelgemeinschaft negativ berührt und darüber gesprochen werden sollte.Ich bin sicher, dass nicht alle Kritikpunkte auf jeden Kutter/Rederei zutreffen und auch dass hier nicht alle Punkte selbst bei bestem wohlwollen ausgeräumt werden können weil man  z. B. den vorhandenen Angelkutter nicht ohne weiteres Umbauen kann, um störenden Aufbauten verschwinden zu lassen, die Nachfrage an Angelreisen zu den Wochenenden nun mal stärker ist als innerhalb einer Woche, somit die zulässige Personenzahl auf den Schiffen voll ausgenutzt wird. Nachvollziehen kann ich auch, dass durch den Verkauf an Speisen und Getränken, bzw. Transitverkauf der eigentliche Fahrpreis kompensiert wird. 
Es ist Fakt, das Angelreisegruppen anhand ihres Bordverzehrs in Kategorien von gut bis schlecht bei vielen Redereien geführt werden 
Bedenklich und auf lange Sicht vernichtend sind negative Verhaltensweisen von Schiffsführungen und Besatzungen den Gästen gegenüber. Dieses führte bei einer mir bekannten Rederei bis zur Geschäftsaufgabe. Hierüber war aber auch kein Hochseeangler traurig. 
Ich bitte die Leser mich hier nicht falsch zu verstehen, ich will hier keine Lanze brechen für die Redereien/Schiffseigner die eine Hochseeangelreise primär anbieten aber versuchen die eigentlichen Geschäfte als synonym Effekte auszubauen. Hierfür würden dann die Bezeichnung Partyreise auf See, Piratenfahrten, und Gästetörns besser passen wie es auch in den Mittelmeerländern für die Touristen angeboten wird. Wer dieses dann will, soll es auch so vorfinden. 
Anderseits muss man aber auch immer wieder feststellen, dass es auch der Fahrgast ist der eine Hochseeangelreise missbraucht um etwas ganz anderes daraus zu machen wenn er erst mal von zu Hause weg ist. Nämlich Partytime.Dieses und alle hier in den Kommentaren abgegebenen, mir bereits bekannten Kritiken waren es, die mich veranlasst haben, einen Schlussstrich unter alle Angelschiffe zu setzen und selber etwas zu machen.
Hieraus ist dann nach 5jährigem suchen unsere Kutteryacht Seehund entstanden deren Gäste bei ihren Reisen zum Hochseeangeln die hier im Forum angebrachten Kritiken vergeblich suchen, weil ausschließlich die mitreisende Crew bis max. 4 Gästen das Bordleben bestimmen und gestalten. 
Interessenten erhalten gerne ausführliche Infos per e-mail oder Post. Anfragen auch unter
info@ms-seehund.de
Ich freue mich über weitere Beiträge aus dem Board und wünsche allen Hochseeangler in der kommenden Saison den Dorsch ihres Lebens.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 18-01-2001 um 11:40.]


----------



## Seehund (18. Januar 2001)

Hallo Donaufischer,
es ist ja schon toll wenn durch solche Beiträge die Zahl der Hochseeangler steigen würde.
Hochseeangeln kann wirklich ein tolles Feeling vermitteln. Nur Mut, versuch es einmal.
Grüße vom Seehund


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2001)

Hi Seehund,da kann ich nur beipflichten!!!! Ich war letztes Jahr auf Fehmarn privat organisiert auf einem 9 m Kutter unterwegs! Ohne sch... Wenn ich manchmal den Berichten meiner Freunde zugehört habe, überkamen mich echt zweifel! Aber das, was wir da erlebt und an Spaß hatten, war unglaublich stark!!!! Wir haben mehr oder weniger Start- und Endzeit bestimmt, und wenn einer nochmal die Pilker naß machen wollte, wäre das auch kein Problem gewesen! Hoffentlich wird&acute;s dieses Jahr genauso.
Das beste: wir haben gefangen wie die blöden und auf den "großen" lief kaum etwas!!!!!!!------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 18-01-2001 um 22:30.]


----------



## Seehund (18. Januar 2001)

Hallo Franky
genau so soll es sein, auf einem relativ kleinem Fahrzeug kann man auch viel besser auf die Gäste eingehen. Hier wird eine Reise auch nach dem Fangerfolg beurteilt und nicht nach den verzehrten Getränken.
Gruß Seehund


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2001)

Hi Seehund,obwohl ich in gemütlicher Runde auch gerne ein Bierchen trinke, finde ich es eine verdammt schwache Leistung, Gruppen nach Verzehr, statt nach Fangerfolg, bzw. Verhalten zu beurteilen. Ich wette, daß diejenigen nicht einen so positiven Eindruck an die Fahrt haben, wie andere!!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Donaufischer (19. Januar 2001)

hallo seehund,
du bringst mir das kutter resp. hochseeangeln wirklich sehr nahe.
nun hab auch ich einen positiven eindruck dank deiner HP erhalten können.
finde das angebot ist in ordnung, und gut möglich, dass ich landratte davon gebrauch mache.
danke für die information
mfg


------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Seehund (19. Januar 2001)

Hallo Franky,
genau Deine Einstellung ist die richtige. Wir spucken doch alle nicht ins Glas und neben Hochseeangeln kann man noch so manch andere Freuden mit unserem Sport verbinden, doch wenn ich zum Hochseeangeln fahre, und dass ist bei kleineren Schiffen besonders wichtig, dann will ich zum Fisch, bzw. versuche den Fisch zu mir zu holen. Daran will ich mich dann auch gerne messen lassen,insbesondere wenn ich als Guide unsere Gäste zum Dorsch führe. An Land können diese Erfolge dann ausgiebig gefeiert. Siehe hierzu auch die Beiträge zum Thema (Seekrankheit/Alkohol).Gruß Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Donaufischer (19. Januar 2001)

gruß an die MS SEEHUND!
hallo bernhard, @ll
was ist denn so eine gute jahreszeit ( monate ) zum hochseeangeln?
du verstehst  unerf. landratte!
 ------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 19-01-2001 um 09:24.]


----------



## Andreas_S (19. Januar 2001)

Hi Donaufischer,unter unserer HP nordmeer.de kannst du unter Angelsaison sehen, wie in etwa die Fischsaison ist.
Die kann natürlich etwas variieren, denn häufig liegt es am Krill, wann Fische kommen und vorallem in welchen Menge.
So hast du z.B. in Norwegen häufig im Juli/August große Makrelenschwärme, mit dem die Dorsche und Großköhler ziehen...

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Seehund (19. Januar 2001)

Hallo Donaufischer,
die guten Fangzeiten für die Nordsee/Deutsche Bucht decken sich mit den bei Nordmeer angegebenen Zeiträumen. 
Diese Zeiten sind zwar nicht immer genau mit dem Kalender identisch, denn das Wetter und die vorhandenen Temperaturen von Wasser/Luft spielen eine erhebliche Rolle. Aber als Richtwerte sind diese Zeiten o. K.
Im Winter fahren wir überhaupt nicht. Einmal sind die Fänge mehr als schlecht und zweitens sind die Witterungsverhältnisse sehr wechselhaft und nicht kalkulierbar. Daher verzichten wir grundsätzlich auf Angelreisen in den Wintermonaten, denn dieses ist u. a. auch eine Frage der Sicherheit an Bord, denn Glatteis an Deck ist kein Spaß mehr.
Gruß Seehund


----------



## Donaufischer (19. Januar 2001)

Hallo Seehund,
danke, ist OK! wenn es soweit ist bin ich dein kunde!
schönen gruß

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Donaufischer (21. Januar 2001)

danke Seehund, danke Andreas_S,
ist OK! nordmeer.de!

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------

